

Warren Buffet quotes on thought provoking topics - shahzaibkhan
http://www.theideallab.com/blog/inspiration/warren-buffet-quotes-on-thought-provoking-topics/

======
ed209
“Do not pull all your eggs in one basket”

Problem is, most of us only have one egg.

Whether that one egg is backing your own startup, taking one job, freelancing
for one big client. What else can we do?

~~~
shahzaibkhan
Management is Key. Should try to manage both. Though its hard but one has to
go through pain to gain something. As they say: No Pain, No Gain :)

